# Making a knotless/torquless D-loop



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, here's what I came up with when it comes to making these d-loops out of string material. It's a lot more involved than an ordinary d-loop, and I don't even know if they will be worth all the trouble. I had a chance to take about 20 or so shots today and it seemed to hold up pretty good. And in the end, I can take my d-loop and twist it completely around the string (so it’s torquless) but I can’t move it up or down the string. I haven’t had the chance yet to put in a peep and see if it opens up consistently while shooting.

First, I set my string jig posts at 2 1/8". I've tried a little more and less than that setting and this just seems to be the length that works for me. I wrap one end of the string around the base of the post to hold it in place (pic 1) and then make four rounds around the two posts. Next, I take out a little length (not much is needed), wrap it around the top of the post to hold it in place, and cut it off from the spool (pic 2). The next part is a little difficult to explain, but this is very similar to the way I use tag ends to make my end loops on strings. Unwrap both ends from the post. Pull the ends so that they go in opposite directions and cross each other (pics 3). Now start serving the tag ends away from the center, and in opposite directions around the string (pic 4).


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

*Next part...*

I usually wrap both sides about three times and then tie off one end to hold it still, while I finish the other side. About every three wraps, I like to push the serving toward the center to “snug it up” a little more. After about nine wraps total (pic 5), I take the end and put it through the loop end, take it back through itself, and pull tight (pics 6 and 7). This makes a single half-knot around one side of the loop end.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

*And finish...*

Then do the same thing to the other side of the loop end (pics 8 and 9), and cut off at the base. Next, just serve the other side of the center of the d-loop, tie the end off and cut it and you’re done (pic 10)!!


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

bowhunterprime said:


> Then do the same thing to the other side of the loop end (pics 8 and 9), and cut off at the base. Next, just serve the other side of the center of the d-loop, tie the end off and cut it and you’re done (pic 10)!!



How do you attach it to the string?


----------



## legacy_hunter02 (Aug 5, 2004)

Scott.Barrett said:


> How do you attach it to the string?


wonderin the same thing? do you take the string off?


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

that way it looks like you do take the string off... looks pretty neat... there is a way to do it with out taking the string off but the loop will then be below the nock instead of straddling it. Which would be great for rests like the limbdriver... I am going to try it when I get time...


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey guys, sorry I haven't posted pics yet on how to put the loop on the string. Work's cept me runnin and I ain't had time. I'll get a step-by-step up if yall still want me to, but I'll be buisy till Tesuday. -Chris


----------



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

*Yes*



legacy_hunter02 said:


> wonderin the same thing? do you take the string off?


You have to take your string off, and just make a half hitch with each end of d loop and slide your string through.


----------



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

*Knotless D-Loop Installation*

OK the white rope represents a Knotless D-Loop, and the Black cord represents your bow string. The pictures should speak for themselves I hope, I am sorry if its bad quality. Most people might prefer to reverse one side of Loop.This is my first time I have posted pics in a How to. My apologies


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## stringnoise (Jun 17, 2007)

How does the loop keep from sliding up and down? Would you tie in string nocks above and below the nock itself to do this? It looks like its a pretty sweet idea but if I were to use one that would be a major concern of mine.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

stringnoise said:


> How does the loop keep from sliding up and down? Would you tie in string nocks above and below the nock itself to do this? It looks like its a pretty sweet idea but if I were to use one that would be a major concern of mine.


With the normal way of tying a d loop... its the same knot... just with one end burned into a ball.


----------

